# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  настройка wifi. Объясните околонаучным языком что я сделал :)

## ademan

Имеем ZyXEL P660 HTW2 EE и 2 ноута.

1. Подключаем роутер сетевым кабелем к ноутбуку 1. Заодно заливаем обновленную микропрограмму.

2. В настройках сетевой карты ввожу:
_IP Address: 192.168.1.2
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
Default gateway: 192.168.1.1
и указываю DNS провайдера (WebStream, Иркутск)_

3. захожу через web интерфейс 
Network->WAN именяю Annex A на Annex B, пароль/логин от интернета, VPI и VCI
Network > LAN > DHCP Setup ввожу DNS адреса провайдера (опять)
Network > Wireless LAN > General ввожу пароль для wifi, SSID.

Вуаля, лампа INTERNET на модеме загорается и начинает морагть. 

4. Вытаскиваю сететовой кабель соед роутер и ноутбук, соединение теряется, я подключаюся через wifi. все пашет.

5. Пытаюсь подключится через wifi на ноутбуке 2. Соединение установлено, сигнал хороший - Интернета нет.

6. В свойствах WIfi адаптера прописываю данные из п.2 (IP, DNS, пр хрень) - Вуаля, интернеты пошли.

Что имеем: стабильный коннект. До этих манипуляций все работало конечно, но с частотой раз в час инет падал на 2-3 секунды на ноутбуке 1, на ноубуке 2 все было хорошо. Теперь вот 2 часа и "НЕЕДИНОГО РАЗРЫВА" (с).

почему то лампы DSL и INTERNET на роутере стали моргать как бешенные. До этого они были более чем статичны и лишь изрендка друг другу подмигивали. WTF? меня это не сильно парит конечно но вдруг модему тяжелдо)))?

простба объясните с тех точки зрения что я сделал ибо "инструкция" имеет 6 шагов, но на самом деле я потратил 3 часа чтобы подклоючится. каждый раз сбрасывал модем и начинал все сначала дабы раз и на всегда уянсить как все таки настраивать все это дело.

Может где то косяк, может что то неправильно неоптимально...

----------


## Cheechako

Настройки такого "железа" достаточно стандартны - но для чего адреса прописывать, чем динамическое присвоение мешает :confused:

----------


## Aleks_A

1. Назови производителя роутера (это скажет о многом)
2. Если всё что ты написал сказано в инструкции, то проделай ещё
    раз, только при администрировании используй Internet Explorer,
    т.к., в большинстве прошивок
    присутствуют сертификаты корпорации Microsoft, а от сода
    проблемы с другими 
    браузерами… И пиши в личку… Помогу по настройке….

----------


## this

со второго ноута пропингуй роутер (192.168.1.1) если не пингуется смотри точно он подключился или нет... мб ты не правильно ввел пароль и все и у тебя получилось псевдо подключение. Также пробуй второй ноут пинговать, мб проблема в вайфай сетевушке. Надо будет на нее дрова переставить или для пробы взять юсб-вай-фай и с ним попробовать.

----------


## Kulёma

Как сказали выше - следует отказаться от статики, надо завести DHCP-сервак на радиоточке. Шифрование WPA-PSK (TKIP). Лучшие точки для дома/малого офиса это LinkSys WRT54 или более поздние версии (в силу разных причин, вдаваться не буду). Почему мигает как бешеная? Действительно, напишите что за точка, всё станет на свои места.

----------

